# cytomel and joint pain



## pdaheg (May 3, 2008)

Last year my Dr. convinced me to quit taking Cytomel and prescribed Synthroid 175 mg. I had been taking Synthroid 125mg and cytomel 10 mg.
Since then I have had increasing joint pain and muscle aches. Has anyone else expirenced this. Also have swelling in my foot and ankle. I'm not sure if it is a coincidence or if the t3 might be playing some part in the pain.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I get bad charlie horses. Joint pain, muscle cramps, swelling foot and ankle are the norm for thyroid patients. I tend to believe it is more the thyroid levels or the disease, rather than the type of thyroid medication. Cytomel is just a placebo, unless there is a true conversion problem. At a dose of 175, you probably still have some active thyroid cells that are playing havoc with you body. Are your levels at optimal? for you.


----------

